# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Cicada

## Dundee

Best trout bait I've been told

----------


## Dundee

Has anyone noticed the noise of the cicada lately? There must have been an impressive hatch.
My mate Badger took this picture hope he doesn't mind me sharing it but bloody great photography.


I took this small clip at the river tonight but the sound doesn't even play the part with the speakers up.

----------


## Toby

Cunts of things. When I was hunting for 4 days in early jan you couldn't hear shit over them, mate keep grabbing them and throwing them at me too. Also went up to a farm last night and theres a bit of a drive through bush and they were still making shitloads of noise

----------


## Brakelie

> Cunts of things. When I was hunting for 4 days in early jan you couldn't hear shit over them, mate keep grabbing them and throwing them at me too. Also went up to a farm last night and theres a bit of a drive through bush and they were still making shitloads of noise


Think positive, the animals can't hear shit over them either...

----------


## ebf

Flyfishing definitely, very good. Think of a humpy pattern, tied in olive deer hair. There are some pretty cool foam pattern out as well.

Have you tried a live one on your spinning gear ?

----------


## Dundee

> Flyfishing definitely, very good. Think of a humpy pattern, tied in olive deer hair. There are some pretty cool foam pattern out as well.
> 
> Have you tried a live one on your spinning gear ?


No but had luck with this. :Cool:

----------


## sako75

Can hear them when driving at 90-km on way home and to work with the window down a couple of inches. Must be a kazillion of them out there. Have noticed a number of the shells around home. I don't think we are anywhere near as dry as we were this time last year

----------


## Rushy

> Cunts of things. When I was hunting for 4 days in early jan you couldn't hear shit over them, mate keep grabbing them and throwing them at me too. Also went up to a farm last night and theres a bit of a drive through bush and they were still making shitloads of noise


You should have eaten them Toby.  If you take the wings off first they are quite nice and a good source of protein.

----------


## 308

They sure are loud this year - they seem a bit late but usually start February.

Has anyone got a theory that they go louder if they start later in the season? Maybe some kind of compensating? 

Has anyone else seen the huge dragonflies out over the past month or so?

These suckers were nigh on 150mm long, a week or so ago in Wgtn

----------


## sako75

I think you are going to need a bigger gun than the one in your avatar

----------


## Barefoot

> They sure are loud this year - they seem a bit late but usually start February.
> 
> Has anyone got a theory that they go louder if they start later in the season? Maybe some kind of compensating? 
> 
> Has anyone else seen the huge dragonflies out over the past month or so?Attachment 20587
> 
> These suckers were nigh on 150mm long, a week or so ago in Wgtn


That's just a sandfly on holiday from fiordland.

----------


## sako75

Barefoot  :Pissed Off:  I have spent a lot of time and money with a counselor trying to get over those little fockers from a trip 4 years ago

----------


## Brian

> Cunts of things. When I was hunting for 4 days in early jan you couldn't hear shit over them, mate keep grabbing them and throwing them at me too. Also went up to a farm last night and theres a bit of a drive through bush and they were still making shitloads of noise


Don't worry Toby when you get tinnitus it's an exact match and you will hear them all year round

----------


## Maca49

> Don't worry Toby when you get tinnitus it's an exact match and you will hear them all year round


Thats why I cant hear them? look after your ears Toby, wish I had

----------


## Ryan

We have a large section of poplar trees near our place, currently infested with the fucking things. Non-stop from sunrise to sunset and then last night they just started kicking off at about 0100.

Seems that they've followed me to work as there are is a plague of the things in the trees outside of my office.

----------


## madjon_

17 years from now we'll be knee deep in them :O O:

----------


## Barefoot

Walked the dogs in the cemetery this morning and what a racket. The residents weren't complaining though  :Grin:

----------


## Brian

> 17 years from now we'll be knee deep in them


Is that the life cycle ?

----------


## Rushy

> Walked the dogs in the cemetery this morning and what a racket.


It is normally dead quiet in there Barefoot

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah but the parties there would wake the dead, they really like to shake them bones.

----------


## sako75

Waikumete?

Got a nice dried flower arrangement from there for the mrs on Valentines Day

All cemeteries have a fence around it cos the buggers are dying to get in there

----------


## Barefoot

yip Waikumete, only place cool enough to take the dogs at the moment, and have a chat to the rellies while I'm there  :Have A Nice Day: .
They have been poisoning off the rabbits lately too so less distractions for the dogs.

----------


## sako75

Next time your walking the dog, take a weedeater

Rabbits and Cemetery go together 
Last time we were visiting rellies in the Roxburgh cemetery trying to find where the gold maps were as well as other cemeteries in Teviot area and Waikaia there were quite a few holes

----------


## Barefoot

I was thinking about a bit of roundup around my great aunts spot, or maybe a flamethrower after some rain  :36 1 18:

----------


## Barefoot

Actually make that my Great great Aunt.

----------


## Dundee

this thread has died :Grin:

----------


## Happy

You are right. They are noisy fokkers at present. Took some old building scraps to mates "burn hole" other day.
It deafening down there. They make a huge racket !!  No open fires allowed I know. Man I wanted to start one though he he he ...

----------


## Happy

And they are on TV tonite 10 30. Paul wankybollocks Henry. I ll be snorin no doubt someone fill us in ha ha  @Dundee Barefoot

----------


## Dundee

Cheers @Happy what channel would that be?

----------


## sako75

TV3

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> We have a large section of poplar trees near our place, currently infested with the fucking things. Non-stop from sunrise to sunset and then last night they just started kicking off at about 0100.


Cicada's?  They go bye byes about 2200 or when it get fully dark out here. Can you tell the difference between them and black crickets which sing away during the hours of darkness?

----------


## Ryan

> Cicada's?  They go bye byes about 2200 or when it get fully dark out here. Can you tell the difference between them and black crickets which sing away during the hours of darkness?


Definitely cicadas. I've had a brief poke around on the 'net to find out why they are making noise at night, apparently can happen near artificial light sources or if they're overcrowded or if the weather's hot.

----------


## ChrisF

The NZ ones have a 3-5 yr cycle , the longest are some in the US , at 13 & 17yrs , but a lot at less yrs than that

----------


## Old Bastard

And of that 3-4 yr cycle only 3-4 weeks are spent above ground .Makes interesting reading

----------

